# What would you do?



## bbehring (Jul 14, 2009)

I plan to use EcoComplete at about a 3" average depth in planting my new tank. Had read somewhere that I should put a thin layer of peat moss on the bottom of the tank then my EC? I also have my pferts root tabs coming so I will put those in the EC also. Thoughts?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i would add about an inch of peat moss, i don't know why i didn't when i set mine up...


----------



## bbehring (Jul 14, 2009)

ddavila06, any idea on a good peat moss at lowes or HD?


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

use aquasoil. it will make your life a lot easier. if you dont know what you're doing, it'll make you seem like you do. if you already know what you're doing, even better.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

bbehring said:


> ddavila06, any idea on a good peat moss at lowes or HD?


last time i bought some i checked to make sure it had no chemicals nor any other additives...can't remember the name. i never tried aquasoil in the other hand...


----------

